# Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.



## friedus (24. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Freunde des dänsichen Angelland #h . Dies ist mein erster Post in diesem Board und um ehrlich zu sein kommt man auch kaum drumherum sich hier anzumelden. Bei sämtlichen Google-Suchattacken landet man immer wieder hier, in euren bescheidenen Reihen und um ehrlich zu sein bin ich auch sehr froh hier gelandet zu sein. Im Anschluss des Posts werde ich mich im passendem Bereich noch ausführlich vorstellen und den Link hier einfügen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4094928#post4094928

Seit nunmehr einem halben Jahr planen zwei Freunde und meine Wenigkeit einen ausgiebigen Angeltripp auf der schönen Insel Langeland. Es stellt sich als sehr schwierig heraus sein Wissen rund um das Thema Langeland zu erweitern, da durch jede neue Information weitere Fragen aufgeworfen werden. Wir denken, dass wir gut bis sehr gut vorbereitet sind und um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich mir einen Floh ins Ohr setzten lassen. Dieser Floh flüstert die Ganze Zeit GPS in meinen Höhrtrackt. In einem YouTube-Video habe ich erfahren, dass sich die größten Dorsche rund um versunkene Kutter/Schiffe tummeln. Kurzerhand habe ich sämtliche Koordinaten dieser Wracks vor Langeland ermitteln können und in die Android-App Locus eingespeißt. Locus ist ursprünglich für den "Sport" Geocatching (oder wie der auch immer heißt) entwickelt worden und ermöglicht es unter anderem GPS koordinaten zu importieren und beliebige Kartenausschnitte (u.a auch eine sehr simple SeeKarte) runterzuladen um diese in Verbindung mit GPS ohne Internetverbindung, also offline nutzen zu können. Das erspart uns natürlich etwaige Internetgebühren (fremdes Land) und erspart uns zudem hochwertige und sehr teure Spezialhardware.

Bevor ich zum springendem Punkt komme, sind hier noch die notwendigen Informationen zu den Rahmenbedingen:

*Insel*: Langeland
*Zeitraum*: 26.04 - 03.05
*Boot*: 5,60m , 40 PS, viertakter, Echolot (einfach)
*Bootsführerskils:* Absolute Beginner
*Ausgangshafen*: Bagenkop
*Zielfisch:* Dorsch
*Angelart:* Pilkern
*Allgemeine Anglererfahrung:* Fortgeschritten
*Ostseeerfahrung:* Grundkenntnisse (viele Kutterfahrten)
*Sonstige Hochseeerfahrung:* Fortgeschritten (verschiedene Meere beangelt. Nordsee, Ärmelkanal, Mittelmeer, Nord-Atlantic)

Nachdem wir den Sammelthread Langeland hier im Forum rauf und runter gelesen haben, kristallisiert sich immer mehr, dass die Dorschreichen "Fanggründe" eher in richtung Langeland-Baelt liegen und der Ausgangshafen in Spodsbjerg die optimalste Ausgangslage sein würde. Da sich das aber nicht mehr ändern lässt und die Karten gelegt sind, haben wir Fragen... viele Fragen... und wir hoffen alle sehr, dass die langjährigen Langeland-Pil(k)er uns weiterhelfen können.

Dann schieß ich mal Los:
1. Wie lange brauchen wir mit o.g. Boot bis zum Langeland Baelt und lohnt sich der weite Weg?
2. Welche Bereiche rund um Bagenkop, also im südlichem Teil der Insel sind Lohnenswert?
3. Gibt es GPS Daten von aussichtsreichen Gebieten, die mit dem Boot von Bagenkop zu erreichen sind?
4. Die Meinungen bezüglich der Schiffwracks sind gespalten, macht es wirklich Sinn diese anzusteuern (mit unseren Erfahrungen im Motorboot-Fahren) oder ist dies reine Zeitverschwendung, da wir wertvolle "Ressourcen" für die Wracksuche verschwenden?
5. Für wieviele Stunden reicht der Spritt? Ist es sinnvoll einen "Not-Kanister" mitzunehmen?
6. Wie ist das Wetter ende April auf Langeland? Pulli oder dicke Jacke?
7. Wie um himmels Willen sollen wir den Dorsch finden? Wir haben zwar eine Seekarte, aber auf dieser sind keine GPS Daten zu sehen. D.h. wir können durch unsere APP GPS-Daten Metergenau finden, können aber bsplw. keine Fahrrinnen finden, da diese "nur" auf der Karte zu sehen sind. Wir können evtl. versuchen die Echolottiefen mit der Seekarte abzugleichen und dann erahnen wo genau wir uns befinden |uhoh:.
8. Wir können uns vorstelklen, dass es nicht gerne gesehen ist, wenn wir uns an andere Boote dranhängen. Verstößt dies gegen eine Art Kodex oder sollten wir uns als frische Langeland-Enddecker einfach dranhängen?

Das war es vorerst auch schon. Sobald noch etwas dazukommen sollte, poste ich es einfach hier drunter. Natürlich kann ich euch die KML-Datei mit den ganzen Schiffwrack-GPS-Daten gerne zur verfügung stellen. Diese kann z.B. mit google earth geöffnet werden. Falls gewünscht, einfach eine PN schicken.

Benötigt ihr noch weitere Informationen?


----------



## MS aus G (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Hi friedus,
 ich gehe gleich mal zu Deinen Fragen über.

 1: bis zur Fahrrinne des Belts würd ich mal schätzen eine halbe Stunde aber nur bei gutem Wetter bzw. wenigen Wellen, ansonsten etwas länger, aber bitte nicht übertreiben, immer den Wetterbericht im Auge behalten, denn der Rückweg kann manchmal schlimmer werden als es den Anschein hat.

 2: An der Hafenausfahrt erstmal links halten. Bei schlechterem Wetter kann man auch vor der Südspitze angeln. Ansonsten um die Südspitze rum und in der Gegend des Leuchtturms in der Nähe sind auch 2 Bojen der Fahrrinne. Dabei bitte auf die großen Schiffe achten, die können eine ganz schöne Welle schieben.

 3: GPS Daten hab ich leider keine.

 4: Die Wracks anzufahren ist vielleicht nicht das Problem, aber man muss auch wissen wie die Strömung gerade verläuft, das man das Wrack gut beangeln kann. Es dürfte aber genug Dorsche an den Kanten oder überhaupt geben, das Ihr die Wracks nicht suchen müsst. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.

 5: Ich würde nie ohne Reservekanister auf die Ostsee fahren. Das Benzin sollte zwar für eine Tagesausfahrt ausreichen, aber SICHER ist SICHER.

 6: Wenn ich das wüsste könnte ich bestimmt viel Geld verdienen. Auf jeden Fall dicke Jacke!!! Ausziehen kann man immer. Was aber wichtiger ist, ist absolut wasserdicht. Das Wasser kommt ja nicht nur von oben auch Spritzwasser ist sehr unangenehm. Was auch nicht fehlen sollte oder vorher aufgetragen werden sollte ist Sonnenschutz.

 7: Ich würde versuchen vom Flachwasser etwa 8-10m (ich persönlich fange noch flacher an) mich in tieferes Wasser treiben zu lassen. Im flacherem Wasser ruhig mit 20gr Meerforellenblinker anfangen, wenn es tiefer wird mit leichten Pilkern nachrüsten und dann immer etwas schwerer werden. Ich glaube die grösste tiefe im süden sind ca 40m. Ein versuch mit Gummiködern ist auch erfolgversprechend. Auf den Haken noch ein Stück Seeringelwurm geht bei uns immer sehr gut. Wir halten es immer mit der Regel so leicht wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig.

 8: Vielleicht solltet Ihr versuchen im Hafen schon in Kontakt mit jemandem zu treten. Ansonsten glaub ich nicht, das es jemanden stört, wenn ein Boot in der nähe liegt. Ihr solltet nur nicht grade in Wurfweite sein, so das noch jeder in Ruhe angeln und ggf. auch auswerfen kann. Uns hat jedenfalls noch nie jemand gestört, der in der Nähe lag. So schlecht ist es auch nicht, wenn jemand in der Nähe ist, so kann man im Falle eines Notfalls, auf sich aufmerksam machen.

 Gruß Mario

 PS Kannst ja im LL Tread mal nachfragen, ob zu der Zeit jemand in Bagenkop stationiert ist und ihr könnt euch dann evtl. mal treffen.


----------



## Kössi (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

hallo Fiedus,
wir haben vor Jahren auch mal versucht von Bagenkop aus Wracks zu beangeln. Es war nicht leicht eins zu finden und als wir dann ein Signal auf dem Echolot hatten, welches ein Wrack sein könnte haben wir viel Zeit damit verbracht zu versuchen dieses zu kreuzen. Da wir eine starke Drift und Strömung hatten war das ziemlich aussichtslos. Wir haben dann generft abgebrochen und auch ohne Wrack schöne Dorsche gefangen. 
wir haben jedenfalls beschlossen lieber zu angeln als Wracks zu suchen,
Gruß Kössi


----------



## friedus (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort Mario! Das ist doch eine Gute Idee, ich werde gleich mal im LL Thread fragen  

Eine Frage habe ich noch an die LL Regulars:

Bekommt man ohne weiteres einen ersatzkanister Treibstoff in Bagenkop oder ist es sinnvoll einen eigenen Kanister mit nach Dänemark zu bringen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Wenn Du Dein eigenes Boot mitführst, würde ich auch einen eigenen Ersatzkanister mitnehmen.

Solltest Du kombiniert (Haus & Boot) gebucht gaben, wirst Du diesen entsprechend zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen.

Mach Dir keine Sorgen. Du musst nicht von Spodsbjerg raus. Wie vorher beschrieben nach der Hafenausfahrt links halten und um die Gulstav Steilklippen rum zu den Bojen. Dort im Bereich wirst Du im Normalfall zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten in unterschiedlichen Wassertiefen sehr erfolgreich sein. Die Gegend vor den Klippen ist bereits in Ufernähe angenehm tief, so dass ein Versuch in den Abendstunden "unter Land" sehr erfolgreich verlaufen kann.

Drücke die Daumen, Selber muss ich noch bis zum30.08.2014 warten. Waren aber in den letzten Jahren immer im April/Mai da.


----------



## friedus (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Danke Aalzheimer. Es handelt sich um ein Kombi-Angebot. Hattest du in den letzten Jahren einen Fangbericht oder dergleichen geschrieben? Falls nicht, wie bissig sind die Dorsche um diese Zeit?


----------



## MS aus G (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Hi friedus,
 einfach den Vermieter fragen, das sollte kein Problem sein. Ist aber eigentlich selbstverständlich das man einen dazu bekommt. Das eine ist ja der eigentliche Tank, das andere ein Nachfüllkanister. Tanken wirst Du an der Tankstelle im Ort selber.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## buttweisser (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*



friedus schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort Mario! Das ist doch eine Gute Idee, ich werde gleich mal im LL Thread fragen
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich noch an die LL Regulars:
> 
> Bekommt man ohne weiteres einen ersatzkanister Treibstoff in Bagenkop oder ist es sinnvoll einen eigenen Kanister mit nach Dänemark zu bringen?




Der volle Ersatzkanister gehört bei jeder Ausfahrt zum Standard und wird normalerweise von jedem Vermieter bei der ersten Ausfahrt  zu Verfügung gestellt. Kontrollieren muß das der Bootsmieter aber selbst. Und natürlich auch wieder auffüllen wenn er ihn leer gemacht hat. Das dient der eigenen Sicherheit. Du kannst den Sprit beim Vermieter kaufen oder an der Tankstelle in Bagenkop. Aber nicht Benzin mit Diesel verwechseln, das wird teuer.

Wenn Du mit dem Boot fährst, dann geb nicht einfach Gas zur Fahrrinne, sondern versuch es immer erst vor Bagenkop. Da kannste teilweise viel Sprit sparen, denn manchmal stehen die Dorsche nur ca. 500-1500m vom Hafen entfernt. Es wurde schon erwähnt im flacheren Wasser anzufangen und sich dann langsam immer tiefer vorzuarbeiten. Erst wenn da nichts geht, fährst Du vor Dovns Klint und machst die gleich Prozedur von flach nach tief. Und wenn da wieder nichts geht, dann erst würde ich die Gegend um die Fahrrinne (grüne und rote Tonne nördlich von Keldsnor ) und südlich davon ausprobieren und dabei immer die Kanten absuchen.

Wenn Du die Dorsche gefunden und gefangen hast , bekommst Du irgendwann am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend immer weniger Bisse. Das ist die Zeit die Suche umzukehren und die Fische von tief nach flach zu suchen. Dann kannste unter Umständen im flachen Wasser richtig gut fangen. Aber immer das Echolot im Auge behalten und bei Tiefen unter 6m und in Ufernähe langsam fahren. Bei 4m würde ich aufhören, da die Gefahr mit einem großen Findling unter Wasser Kontakt aufzunehmen zu groß ist und die Uferangler auch gestört werden.

So, nun mußt Du nur noch Fische fangen.#h


----------



## friedus (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Tausend Dank für die vielen Ratschläge. Einen Fangbericht wird es definitiv geben, ob gefangen wird oder nicht


----------



## spodsbjerg (25. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Der volle Ersatzkanister gehört bei jeder Ausfahrt zum Standard und wird normalerweise von jedem Vermieter bei der ersten Ausfahrt zu Verfügung gestellt. Kontrollieren muß das der Bootsmieter aber selbst. Und natürlich auch wieder auffüllen wenn er ihn leer gemacht hat. Das dient der eigenen Sicherheit. Du kannst den Sprit beim Vermieter kaufen oder an der Tankstelle in Bagenkop. Aber nicht Benzin mit Diesel verwechseln, das wird teuer.
> 
> Wenn Du mit dem Boot fährst, dann geb nicht einfach Gas zur Fahrrinne, sondern versuch es immer erst vor Bagenkop. Da kannste teilweise viel Sprit sparen, denn manchmal stehen die Dorsche nur ca. 500-1500m vom Hafen entfernt. Es wurde schon erwähnt im flacheren Wasser anzufangen und sich dann langsam immer tiefer vorzuarbeiten. Erst wenn da nichts geht, fährst Du vor Dovns Klint und machst die gleich Prozedur von flach nach tief. Und wenn da wieder nichts geht, dann erst würde ich die Gegend um die Fahrrinne (grüne und rote Tonne nördlich von Keldsnor ) und südlich davon ausprobieren und dabei immer die Kanten absuchen.
> 
> ...


 
Kann mich den Ausführungen von buttweisser nur anschließen.
Wracks fahre ich persönlich nicht mehr an da es sich meiner Meinung nach nur selten lohnt und das kreuzen dieser sich als Anfänger doch sehr schwer angehen wird. Versucht die Kanten, die ihr auf eurem Echolot seht, abzufischen. Fischsicheln könnt ihr bei den Leihgeräten getrost übergehen. Wettertechnisch solltet ihr auf alles vorbereitet sein.
In den Langelandbelt, quasi die Ostseite von LL, brauchst du meiner Meinung nach ungefähr ne 3/4 Stunde bei normaler Fahrt aber wie schon erwähnt kann die Rückfahrt bei auffrischendem Wind schon ganz schön ungemütlich werden.
Wünsch euch für eure erste Tour nur das beste......jede weitere wird immer besser :m.
Gruß


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*



friedus schrieb:


> Danke Aalzheimer. Es handelt sich um ein Kombi-Angebot. Hattest du in den letzten Jahren einen Fangbericht oder dergleichen geschrieben? Falls nicht, wie bissig sind die Dorsche um diese Zeit?


 
Hatte mich dazu im LL Trööt geäußert. Haben im letzten Jahr recht ordentlich gefangen. Allerdings fehlten die großen Brummer. Viele Portionsfische zwischen 45-60 und noch mehr darunter. Der Größte hatte irgendwas mit 80. Ich bin gespannt wie es dieses Jahr Ende August / Anfang September läuft. War die letzten 15 Jahre immer nur im Frühjahr da. Aber so habe ich auch einmal die Hoffnung auf wohl genährte Platte und vielleicht schaut ja auch mal eine Makrele vorbei.


----------



## MS aus G (26. März 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Hi Aalzheimer,
 ich weis nicht, wie Du im Frühjahr geangelt hast, ob flach oder tief. Ich tippe mal auf flach oder zumindest flacher. Ende August wird es bestimmt eine andere Angelei werden, denn Du wirst da eher im Tiefen erfolgreich sein. Aber die letzten Jahre waren zu der Zeit laut Board ja sehr erfolgreich. Mit den Platten hast Du auf jeden Fall recht, die sind im Frühjahr doch sehr mager. Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg in der "neuen" Jahreszeit.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Elsenbert (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

So, vielleicht kann ich thread hier wieder beleben. 
Wie sieht es zurzeit aus vor Langeland.


----------



## Elsenbert (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

So ich hoffe hier kommt mal wieder ein wenig Leben in diesen Thread.
Wie sieht es zurzeit rund um Bagenkop aus?
Bin über jeden Tip erfreut.


----------



## MS aus G (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Hi Elsenbert,
 schau mal Langeland 2014!!! Der "Nur Meeresangler" war z.B. mit dem Bagenkopkutter draußen und hat sehr gut gefangen.
 Gruß Mario


----------



## Andre_S (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Langeland Tour GPS Wracks & Co.*

Kann mich noch daran erinnern das wirklich sehr große Findlinge im flachen Wasser lagen!!
 Also immer piano fahren,am besten mit jemandem im Bug der aufpasst.
 Aber der Flachbereich ist nicht zu unterschätzen,
 haben da schon wirklich große Jabbelkaus rauben sehen in beachtlichen Stückzahlen.

 Wir waren allerdings in Lohals fischen,
 und mussten immer um die Nordspitze fahren,
 um in tiefes Wasser zu kommen.

 Haben aber im Bereich Fahrrinne immer sehr gut gefangen,
 was aber schon ein paar Jahre her ist.
 Dorsche ,Wittlinge,Platten. und gelegentlich sogar mal Leng.

 Sehr gut,
 allerdings etwas weit,
 ist der Bereich an der nördlich gelegenen Brücke zwischen Fünen und der ersten Insel,also der linke Brückenbereich.
 sehr starke Strömung aber gute Fische,
 bis 10 Kg.

 aber wie gesagt ist schon eine Weile her!


----------

